# Participação de meteorologista em programa da TVI



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

> A meteorologista Paula Leitão participará no programa “As tardes da Júlia” da TVI, durante a tarde de amanhã, dia 21 de Abril.
> 
> Deste programa diário irá constar uma rubrica dedicada à meteorologia, onde será abordado o tema “Tornados”, área em que a meteorologista tem realizado diversos trabalhos de carácter científico, contribuindo desta forma para esclarecer a população sobre as questões associadas ao tema.



Dados do IM aqui


----------



## Pixie (20 Abr 2010 às 17:56)

Epa, detesto a Julia... mas pronto, vou ver


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2010 às 20:42)

A qualquer dia da semana, por essa hora, não tenho condições para poder ver o programa _(leia-se actividade escolar)_.

Só espero é que a meteorologista chame os Tornados pelo seu nome, inclusivé os que ocorrem em território nacional.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 22:02)

Gilmet disse:


> A qualquer dia da semana, por essa hora, não tenho condições para poder ver o programa _(leia-se actividade escolar)_.
> 
> *Só espero é que a meteorologista chame os Tornados pelo seu nome*, inclusivé os que ocorrem em território nacional.




Também pensei logo nisso quando vi o tema que irá ser abordado.

A Júlia é que ainda não se lembrou de convidar aqui o pessoal para uma rubrica sobre meteorologistas amadores.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Deve estar quase a dar.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Abr 2010 às 16:13)

Olhos colados na TVI
 O dia da erradicação dos "mini" parece estar mais próximo


----------



## Thomar (23 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

Eu, por questões profissionais não vi o programa, mas estou curioso...
alguém viu?


----------

